# Ubuntu Frozen Cursor



## Shinieyes (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello, this is my first post to a site like this, so thankyou all in advance for your help and patience with me.

I recently purchased the Dell Inspiron Mini 910 Laptop that came with a ne operating system call Ubuntu. (I should have stuck with Windows..grrrr).

Yesterday a red upsidedown arrow appeared in the upper right corner saying updates were ready, so I clicked to update. After about 20 minutes a note poppep up saying low disk space, so since I was on my way out, I cancelled the updates and shut down the computer. I think I just X'd out of the download screen, cant remember exactly. 

Now when I turn on the laptop and it starts to boot up, typical black screen with some white lettering of stuff scrolls by, nothing out of the ordinary, and at this point I can use the touch pad and the cursor will move around. Then the Ubuntu logo appears and an orange bar across the button (like your typical blue bar across the bottom when uploading something), still the touch pad will move the cursor, then the sound, that sound all computers make when they boot up, as this point the cursor freezes. I cant do anything, I can move it at all, its at my desk top at this point, but the cursor is just frozen. The red arrow is still in the upper right corner, its has my name, the date and time, its looks normal, just no movement. I cant open the internet or any files because I cannot move the cursor. 

I called Dell and they said it was an Ubuntu problem. I called Ubuntu and they are closed because it is Sunday!

Is there anyone out there that can help me with this? Does anyone know anything about Ubuntu??

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Sinani201 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, can you use the keyboard? Because if you can't, it might just be a frozen screen rather than an un-moving mouse.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Try the Unix/Linux forum.


----------

